# Swollen front leg joints?



## Britmum30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Meka will be 11 weeks tommorow and I've noticed what looks like swelling on her front legs, I guess where her 'knees' would be. Is that how her legs are supposed to look? Sorry for the potentially silly question but my 9 year old labs front legs don't look swollen like hers do and I'm concerned. 
She isn't showing any signs of pain although she will wimper on occasions at night when she is trying to get comfortable. She is running, jumping, playing, eating well. It doesn't bother her when I touch her front legs. She does have a very bad habit of jumping down our deck stairs. She lands heavy on her front legs when she does this...of course we are doing everything we can to deter her from doing this but it's what has me more concerned.

I will take her to the vet, I just don't want to pay the fee and look silly if all German Shepherd pups front legs naturally look like that.

If I can figure out how I will post a picture.

Louise


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Without a picture it is hard to say, but lots of puppies have knobby knees and it is natural. Post a pic if you can.


----------



## Britmum30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Meka | Flickr - Photo Sharing!








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Britmum30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay, sorry its not the best picture and I can't figure out how to put it in my actual post. It's much more pronounced when she stands up.

Louise


----------



## Britmum30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay here is a link to a better picture...

Meka3 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Thanks for any input 

Louise


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would say that looks like HOD , hypertrophic osteodystrophy Hypertrophic Osteodystrophy: A Bone Disease in Growing Dogs


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

My puppy's legs did that too and I was really freaked out. But strangely enough, within a few days to a week, it suddenly went away and she had a big growth spurt. I had an appt. for the ortho doctor, but ended up cancelling it. I believe she was around 4 months or so when this happened, and now she's 6 months and it hasn't reoccurred. Is she a bigger boned dog? Definitely go to the vet if this concerns you but just wanted to say that so far, my girl is okay.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It looks just like knobby knees to me. Very common in puppies that age. She should grow out of it. If she becomes lame or painful, then you should consider calling the vet.


----------



## Adiaz413 (Dec 31, 2020)

Britmum30 said:


> Meka will be 11 weeks tommorow and I've noticed what looks like swelling on her front legs, I guess where her 'knees' would be. Is that how her legs are supposed to look? Sorry for the potentially silly question but my 9 year old labs front legs don't look swollen like hers do and I'm concerned.
> She isn't showing any signs of pain although she will wimper on occasions at night when she is trying to get comfortable. She is running, jumping, playing, eating well. It doesn't bother her when I touch her front legs. She does have a very bad habit of jumping down our deck stairs. She lands heavy on her front legs when she does this...of course we are doing everything we can to deter her from doing this but it's what has me more concerned.
> 
> I will take her to the vet, I just don't want to pay the fee and look silly if all German Shepherd pups front legs naturally look like that.
> ...


 My 4 month plgerman Shepard puppy is having the same issue they look as they are swollen but no signs of pain I just took her to the vet Yesterday 12/30/2020 I literally forgot to ask my vet about it...


----------



## Adiaz413 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What brand are you feeding her? Any supplements?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

That is completely normal. Those are the growth plates of the rapidly growing bones. They will go away eventually when the pup has finished growing!

If your dog were showing signs of pain, I'd go to the vet. There is a problem called panosteitis that frequently occurs in young, rapidly growing German shepherds, but if this were the case, your dog would be in pain, and limping.







springstomindonline.com - This website is for sale! - springstomindonline Resources and Information.


This website is for sale! springstomindonline.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, springstomindonline.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!




www.springstomindonline.com


----------

